

TrailBehind Now Links Thousands of Campgrounds Just Like This One - andrewljohnson
http://www.trailbehind.com/#get_map_from_node/8896298

======
andrewljohnson
We indexed all of the campsites on recreation.gov to the map, and we also
indexed 20,000 or so more reports.

